# Best .22 lr self defense ammunition?



## JMessmer (Dec 30, 2012)

My Grammy needed a gun, so I got her a good condition H&R .22 revolver. It's nice, fits her hand, and she thought it was cute, and she had a 250$ spending limit so we had to settle ona .22. And she can't handle kick because of her artheritis. I want her to be able to defend herself, so what's the best .22 sd round?


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I would say a CCI Stinger myself.


----------



## JMessmer (Dec 30, 2012)

That's what I was thinking, just wanted a second opinion.


----------



## 95chevy (Nov 3, 2012)

I reccomend CCI mini mag (or ar tactical). Reason is that its a 40gr bullet. Gives a little more punch and I find it cycles the pistols better.


----------



## JMessmer (Dec 30, 2012)

Cycling isn't a factor because it's a revolver but yeah I've heard that.


----------

